# ¿Como funciona un condensador?



## clay (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola:

Tengo una duda que al parecer es muy simple de resolver pero no encuentro como.

Bueno, cuando el condensador se carga completamente, ¿se comienza a descargar solo? y cuando se descarga completamente ¿nuevamente comienza a cargarse?. Si es así, entonces podria poner un led junto al condensador y este prenderia y apagaría, sin embargo creo que estoy equivocado.

Hice un pequeño circuito en un protoboard, con una resistencia y un condensador. ¿como podria notar la carga y descarga del condensador con un voltimetro?, ¿que es lo que determina la descarga de un condensador?. creo q algo estoy hacendo mal en el circuito.

Gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2009)

mmm tu duda tiene que ser dividida en 2 partes, para componentes ideales y para componentes reales

Un capacitor Ideal una vez cargado, deberia permanecer cargado y soltar la carga hasta que el circuito lo requiere (funciona igual que una bateria), una vez descargado se mantiene sin carga hasta que se vuelva a cargar con alguna fuente

En cambio un capacitor real tiene una pequeña resistencia interna que hace que se este descargando continuamente.... por lo que si tu lo cargas con una bateria y lo dejas sin conectar 3 dias y regresas notaras que no tiene la misma carga que al inicio

En cuanto a la descarga del condensador depende de la capacidad y la resistencia que uses para descargarlo, entre mas grande el condensador y mas grande la resistencia mayor tiempo de descarga

El tiempo de carga (o descarga) de un condensador esta dado por la formula T= R x C, donde T esta en segundos y es el tiempo de carga hasta que el condensador adquiere el 63% del voltaje total, R es la resistencia de descarga y C es la capacitancia

Se considera que un capacitor esta completamente cargado cuando han transcurrido 5xT (5 constantes de tiempo)

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Carga-descarga-condensador.html


----------

